
Facebook Blocks Ad Blockers, but It Strives to Make Ads More Relevant - jefflinwood
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/10/technology/facebook-blocks-ad-blockers-but-it-strives-to-make-pop-ups-more-relevant.html
======
MarkMc
> Facebook’s desktop sitewide changes will then make ad content
> indistinguishable from non-advertising content. For blockers to get around
> these changes, Facebook said they would have to begin analyzing the content
> of the ads themselves, a costly and laborious process.

Is it really that costly and laborious? Just take the hash code of the image
and see how many users have already marked that hash code as an ad.

Not trivial, but also not difficult.

~~~
jefflinwood
I think the problem might be that users of ad blockers have traditionally been
a little more passive - possibly 99% never provide input about an ad, and 1%
contribute.

Facebook ads are targeted, so not all users will see the same image at the
same time, so the largest crowd sourcing benefits would be gone - as opposed
to a div id.

